# New Cabinet



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

I finally finished my gun cabinet. It has a lightweight ¾" steel tube frame, but everything else is Masonite, furring strips, and scraps of lumber that were lying around from other projects. The guns are all Styrofoam and PVC. They turned out pretty well I must say. And they will look great in the dark. This is actually a door that leads to a secret passage from the study. Much like the rest of the secret doors throughout the haunt.
SoS 07 pictures by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/SoS%2007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/SoS%2007/100_1648
IM


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice work! I would be convinced on that one...looks real!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks real without turning out the lights. Great job on the guns.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So do you have a permit for those. Very nice, realistic


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

That's fantastic. I love the "Scare Chair" as well!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Excellent work


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice..
secret passages ..oh cool


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Fantastic job on the gun cabinet.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

As always, super !


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Well.....we call them secret passages in our story line. But each room/scene has a hidden door that leads to a maze section which takes you to the next room. If you scroll through the pics you can see most of them. This gun cabinet goes in the study to replace a curtain that was put up at the last minute since the cabinet didn't get finished in time. The study has all sorts of wall hung trophies on it and I have been working on several more over the winter. The gun cabinet exit will lead you to the bedroom, conservatory, and finally to the wine cellar that are all planned additions for this year. Unfortunately I am having to work around a movie crew that is filming a horror flick there now. Man I wish I would have never agreed to that!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Geez not a AR- or AK in the bunch


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Nope....couldn't do anything from present day. The scenes/rooms are all the rooms from the game 'Clue' and we host private interactive mysteries every month in the off season. So most of the plots we've written are from the 20s, 30s, and 40s.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

OK soooo Hows about we bring in ARNOLD, and he can bring in the futuristic weaponry...heh On that NOTE .... LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Speaking of Arnold....we had one of his buddies in at the haunt last Saturday. It is Sonny Landham. He played Billy the Indian in Predator 1. He's in the horror movie they are shooting at our haunt. Really nice guy.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I love BILLY THE INDIAN!!!


----------

